# Final Space - TNT's superb adult Space Opera



## ctg (Sep 18, 2019)

> In the midst of working off a prison sentence, an astronaut named Gary meets mysterious, planet-destroying alien Mooncake, with whom he immediately bonds. But Gary doesn't realize that his new sidekick is actually in demand by the sinister Lord Commander, who will do all he can to secure Mooncake's untapped evil powers. This animated intergalactic comedy follows Gary and Mooncake's adventures to unlock the mystery of "Final Space," where the universe ends.


----------



## ctg (Sep 18, 2019)

First of all, you can find this on both Amazon Prime and the Netflix. For the UK Netflix viewers this just has arrived in the selection, while for the American viewers this has been out for at least six months, plus the time it was on the TNT. 

In my recent times I've watched quite many animated things, because to me personally it's where the SF and Fantasy comes to closest to the creator vision. There is still so much that we cannot do, or we do badly in the live television. Even the Marvel stuff has been mediocre, but we are learning and getting better on all fronts and therefore, the genre TV is going through another golden years time. 

Who knows what we'll get at the 20's?

What I wanted to say about the Final Space is that it has been right kind of stuff, and all the entertainment in the summer selection couldn't make me laugh. And that includes some movies. This one however is funny, but it's also smart and there's not one moment that's too childish or Young Adult. Although this is an adult series, there's no hanky panky, just strong sexual references but there's also love, and companionship. And bucket loads of heroism. 

The right kind of heroism that is lethal. If you die, you are gone and heroes don't often get to survive. Not even if there's a time-machine involved. Final Space is harsh for it's characters. So be warned there so extremely cruel sights. Yet, they are outright funny and I'm sure you'll be cheering with Gary as he travels through the universe, miraculously surviving against the odds on some nerve wrecking places. Therefore, don't watch it from a child perspective, watch it as adults.

This series can be watched with the young ones, but they better understand things before they'll venture into this. To be honest, I'd reserve it for a private viewing with your loved ones, because there's also boatloads of romance involve. The desperate kind of love that we adults are tied into so often. Watching this made me cry, in a good way and if Viv would be here, I'd definitely watch this with her.

I hope you'll enjoy it. Chookity Pok!


----------



## Jeffbert (Sep 23, 2019)

I want a cookie. A delicious warm gooey chocolate chip cookie. Mrs. Fields is preferred. 

Oh, the frustration poor Gary endured, with just that one desire, unattainable though it was. 

I feel somewhat outclassed by those previous posts, as I simply enjoyed the comedic elements of this series.


----------



## ctg (Sep 24, 2019)

Jeffbert said:


> I feel somewhat outclassed by those previous posts, as I simply enjoyed the comedic elements of this series.



yeah, it was super funny and I hope we'll get to see more of them in the future!


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 23, 2019)

When does s2 land on uk Netflix?


----------



## ctg (Oct 23, 2019)

Oopsie, lost in space ended here. A second. 

Here it is, 


> The second season of _Final Space _will receive its UK premiere on Netflix UK on Sunday November 24th, it has been announced.


 Netflix Sets UK Premiere Date For 'Final Space' Season 2 - TVWise


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 24, 2019)

At last


----------



## ctg (Nov 25, 2019)

It's back. Chukity Pok, Pok, Pok.


----------

